# Scottish black metal!



## 777timesgod (Jan 8, 2010)

Some of Scotlands finest black metal bands support Cirith Gorgor in their only 2 U.K dates in Glasgow and Edinburgh! Anyone who is into this kind of brutal stuff, show up and headbang your head off!







Support the BM underground.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 26, 2010)

After the great shows of Januray the Scottish Black metal scene goes at it again on the 9th of February at the 13th note. Tuesday ain't an easy day for most, not even me but i will make it yet again.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 29, 2010)

I like 13th note but god damn do they need some sort of air conditioning in there. Gets incredibly warm in there at gigs, I've noticed.


----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah man but since Glasgow is freezing down it will be a nice change. And the chicks there are the ones turning the heat up!

Black metal, the primitive way!


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok dont forget Ragnarok are coming over in Glasgow and there is support from some of Scotland's slimiest black metal bands. In Edinburgh we have Wodensthrone on the 25th. 

Also dont forget the first battle of the bands at the classic grand in Glasgow.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 16, 2010)

Moonrape...

interesting


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 23, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Moonrape...
> interesting



Dont know why the came up with that name but its original i guess.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 23, 2010)

At least it has a readable font.


----------

